# Search malfunction?



## Nonservium (May 29, 2012)

I was searching through General Discussion this morning and every returned thread resulted in the following error

"Forbidden You don't have permission to access /forum/general-music-discussion/196943-new-belakor-track-absit-omen-new-album-preorders-available.html on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."


----------

